# Crazy skills...



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## MR. evil (Apr 9, 2010)

Sick!


----------



## roark (Apr 9, 2010)

nice. Though the MacAskill vid still blows me away more. Anybody got others?


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 9, 2010)

Those trials guys are something.  The balance and coordination is incredible!


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 10, 2010)

haha i thought of that guy when i face planted off a 3' high log ride this morning


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 10, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> haha i thought of that guy when i face planted off a 3' high log ride this morning



OUCH! I hope you were wearing a full face. I did the same thing last fall at Vietnam in MA. Thankfully I was wearing my full face when it happened.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 10, 2010)

no full face, luckily my upper lip found a nice soft spot of loam. it was stupid, the only thing hurt was my pride, its a pretty easy feature - just lost concentration and speed, was over as soon as i looked down


----------



## Marc (Apr 11, 2010)

I wonder how that guy fits his enormous testicles into such little pants.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 11, 2010)

Marc said:


> I wonder how that guy fits his enormous testicles into such little pants.


----------

